# Solved: SD Card in FAT format



## yogsta72 (May 29, 2009)

I have a Shintaro Digital Photo frame with 1 gb memory on board and a Shintaro 2gb SD card.
I have a folder with 356 .jpg photos in it for a total of 20.08mb.

When I tried to move the photos to the DPF using Windows7, I get to 326 photos and get the message that the memory if full and it is in FAT format and can only take so many items.

When I tried to move the photos to the SD Card again using windows7, I get to 315 photos and get the same message. 

So I reformatted the SD Card to NTFS and all the photos went on to the card however the DPF could not read the card.

With both the DPF and the SD card when I looked at the properties in windows 7 they both had heaps of room left on them.

Why is it so?
Why is 20.08mb filling to capacity both a 1gb internal memory and a 2gb SD Card?
Is it only a FAT format thing?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

It could be that Fat 16 has a root directory limit of 512 entries. long file names can take uo 2 entries.

If the photo frame allows, try one of these:
Put all the photos inside a folder.
Use all short file names(8 digits or less) You might get 500+ entries
Format Fat32


moper


----------



## yogsta72 (May 29, 2009)

Thank you moper,

Changing the photo names did the job!
The photo frame didn't let me reformat to FAT32 however it would read the SD card after i reformatted it to FAT 32.

Again Thanks for the help.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

You're welcome.


moper


----------

